# Furry Jargon



## CannotWait (May 12, 2011)

How much furry lingo is actually used? All I really hear is "yiff". Otherwise, if there's a fur related word it's used to make a pun 'for the lulz'.

I was wondering how many words are actually used an how many are just used by a few people.


----------



## Lurk (May 13, 2011)

Depends on who you're talking to. It can vary from very few terms to excessive stupidity.


----------



## lobosabio (May 13, 2011)

Personally, yiff is the only one I use and even then it's only when I'm making jokes.


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 13, 2011)

Yiff is a big one in the fandom. I myself like to break out murrr from time to time. If you're talking about a knot 9 out of 10 times you're not talking about the knots you make out of rope. Then you have Vore which I won't get into. Then you have fursuits which you already know.

Honestly like any fandom we're gonna have our own lingo going on just got to get out there and lurk harder


----------



## Unsilenced (May 13, 2011)

If you use "fur" puns ("fursonally," etc.) other than "fursona" (which is almost excusable), you need to be shot. 

Not that I have any particularly strong or overstated opinions on the matter.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 13, 2011)

Paw (noun): Hand - "Lets shake paws on it"
Paw (verb): Masturbate - "I always paw before bed"
Mate (noun): Spouse or Lover - "This is my mate _______"
Mated (adjective): In relationship with/married - "I'm mated with _______"
Scritch (verb): To gently scratch someone's back, head, ears, etc "That was a very soothing scritch" 
Furpile (noun): Basically a dogpile, but with the group all in fursuits - "FURRRRPILE!!!!"
Mount (verb): To take a sex position on another for penetration - "Ready to mount me hot stuff?"
Nuzzle (verb): To rub head and/or nose affectionately on another - "You're so cute when you nuzzle me"
Fursecution (Noun): Prejudice and hate against Furries - "We furs face a lot of hate and fursecution for no reason"


That's all I can remember and think of right now.


----------



## Heimdal (May 13, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> If you use "fur" puns ("fursonally," etc.) other than "fursona" (which is almost excusable), you need to be shot.
> 
> Not that I have any particularly strong or overstated opinions on the matter.


 
I agree completely. And people who use them in a sarcastic manner (to make fun of furries who say these things despite not even being there to read it) is just as bad as if they meant it. I've seen more people say "Oh murrr!" sarcastically than seriously, but it's not funny, and it still fits the same purpose. So why?


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 13, 2011)

Here's what I use.

_furvert_ = Furry version of pervert. For when I want to refer to a furry who indulges in the kind of porn I find disgusting, or who is hopelessly addicted to porn and is vulgar in conversation.
_mate, mating_ = I use this all the time, regardless whether it's animals or people having sex. I don't distinguish between sex with or without romance, I assume the kind with romance, except when I care to make the distinction. I NEVER use mate to refer to a lover/partner/whatever, and will instead say partner or lover.
_mount_ = I've said it a few times. This despite the regular tendency for me to talk about computers, where "mount" can mean readying a hard drive, partition, or external media for use.
_on the other paw_ = Used it a couple times and then stopped.
_nuzzle_ = Used it only a couple of times, and I only use it in reference to two furries touching noses (a so-called Eskimo kiss).
_paw / pawing / paw off_ = Use it occasionally, I prefer that term over the more common ones because it's shorter and sounds better. 
_pawsome_ = My way of saying "awesome" when something's particularly awesome. I originally spelled it pawesome.
_sheath_ = Whenever I feel like referring to a male's foreskin or sheath in a furry pic. Very rare.
_squrr_ = Term I made up, means "squirrel-purr". I find "murr" to be irritating (seems to be a quick way to indicate you find something sexy), so I reserve squrr for moments where I'm in pleasurable bliss or find something really sexy. So far the only way that's happened was a little bit of IM action in having my chest fur rubbed.
_yiff_ = Any time I want to exclusively refer to furry porn. It's rare that I'll say it, I'll rather say porn or NSFW.


----------



## Azure (May 13, 2011)

sweet sweet murry yaffles


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 13, 2011)

yiff yiff murr purr

~wags~

no in all seriousness i hear furry jargon all the time

my biggest fear is ill catch it and start talking in it in real life and freak my family out.


----------



## BRN (May 13, 2011)

The big ones are 'yiff' the noun, 'yiff' the verb, and 'paw' the verb. Most of the rest are just metaphors from the animal kingdom which keep their original meaning, like 'mount', or part of roleplay.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 13, 2011)

Marf.

:3c


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 13, 2011)

I think yiff, paw and murr are the main ones. And probably the ones that are furry. Things like mount, mate, sheath, vore and nuzzle are all real words or actions that anyone would understand, or at least are not exclusive to furs.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

I'm with Folgrimeo, I hear quite a few furs use the word pawsome. I kind of like that one a little even though I don't use it myself. I think most furs sound like animu nerds when they use their own made up language.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2011)

Furry or fur as a word is getting annoying because i hear it everywhere.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Furry or fur as a word is getting annoying because i hear it everywhere.


Boy do _you_ hang out in the wrong places! XD


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 13, 2011)

There's also the popular furry fictional species such as sergals, which are fairly widely referenced but don't really exist outside of this fandom.


----------



## Aegis (May 13, 2011)

yiff, followed by fursecution


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 13, 2011)

Aegis said:


> yiff, followed by fursecution


 
Yeah... If you're wearing a fursuit and you start hearing fursecution you might want to get out of there.


----------



## Tabasco (May 13, 2011)

Most furry jargon is only used in jest or by complete fuckwits.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 13, 2011)

Just yiff. Sometimes facepaw, too.


----------



## keretceres (May 13, 2011)

Oh Murrr :V I have learned much from this the verb 'paw' was an interesting one... 'pawing off' â™¥


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2011)

a silly paw

*paw*


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2011)

Usually when people are using these words in a serious discussion it is a good indication that you should avoid that person.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2011)

Why do you need furry slang? Shit like this makes most furries cringe in disgust.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2011)

You wanna be a hardcore fur? Try furry jargon in other languages.

My word for fursuiter in Spanish is "trajero."

I use the word "accouplÃ©" as the French for "mate."

And sometimes I refer to the fandom in German as "Das Tiervolk." The Japanese equivalent would be "kemono-ra."


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> There's also the popular furry fictional species such as sergals, which are fairly widely referenced but don't really exist outside of this fandom.


 
That's not true. *We have the technology*.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 13, 2011)

i just realized i haven't used the word yiff on this forum at all...until now


----------



## CannotWait (May 13, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> i just realized i haven't used the word yiff on this forum at all...until now


 
I just realized that Unsilenced fursonally thinks that I should be shot.


----------



## Dyluck (May 13, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me want to throw up.


----------



## CannotWait (May 13, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Reading this thread makes me want to throw up.


 
I'm so very pawry for your sickness! :V


----------



## Dyluck (May 13, 2011)

Come to think of it this reminds me of how fratboys will turn everything into a bro pun, only that can actually sometimes be funny while furry puns are pretty much universally groaners.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 13, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Come to think of it this reminds me of how fratboys will turn everything into a bro pun, only that can actually sometimes be funny while furry puns are pretty much universally groaners.


 
Bromances are awesome


----------



## Dyluck (May 13, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Bromances are awesome


 
If a bromance gets serious enough you may think about getting a bromestic partnership.


----------



## CannotWait (May 13, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> If a bromance gets serious enough you may think about getting a bromestic partnership.


 
And I thought the furry puns were bad.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> And I thought the furry puns were bad.


 Bro puns are a million times better than furry puns. Furry puns manage to make me feel embarrassed through the internet.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bro puns are a million times better than furry puns. Furry puns manage to make me feel embarrassed through the internet.


 
How about mixing the two? Bronies anyone? >:3


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 13, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> And I thought the furry puns were bad.


 don't be so fur-rocious


----------



## CannotWait (May 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bro puns are a million times better than furry puns. Furry puns manage to make me feel embarrassed through the internet.


 
http://www.mylifeisbro.com/ if you like bro puns.


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2011)

I personally think "autofurlatio" should become part of the furry jargon canon.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2011)

I remember when I was a newfag and kept using "yiff" because it was an inside joke to me and my friends.

I don't know what I was thinking.

Also, what about furfag?


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 14, 2011)

furfag isn't really used on here, at least i've never seen anyone use it


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> furfag isn't really used on here, at least i've never seen anyone use it


 
Well, I use it often to refer to furries in general. Especially around non-furry friends, to break the ice and let them know I don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 14, 2011)

I thought furfag was a pejorative term for newbie or a synonym for furvert. Or maybe it means someone who's obsessive over furry?


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 14, 2011)

I think furfag is just /b/'s way of saying furry fan, just like oldfag and newfag


----------



## Inciatus (May 14, 2011)

What is /b/?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 14, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> What is /b/?


 
A place on 4chan.


----------



## Carnie (May 14, 2011)

Furfag is pretty much just a synonym for furry.


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Furfag is pretty much just a synonym for furry.


 
It's funny when people think it's derogatory because it's not.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> It's funny when people think it's derogatory because it's not.


Congratulations, you have downloaded a million furry images! You've unlocked SuperFurdom! You! Are! Furfags!


----------



## Don (May 14, 2011)

I've only ever used 'yiff' and 'furfag' in conversation, and even than only in jest with my friends.


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Don said:


> I've only ever used 'yiff' and 'furfag' in conversation, and even than only in jest with my friends.


 That's what most people seem to say, but there's a whole dictionary of various phrases and I had never heard them before.


----------



## Inciatus (May 14, 2011)

Can someone post this dictionary


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 15, 2011)

Here's a couple. An old one and a new one.


----------



## Inciatus (May 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

I don't use furry jargon unless I'm on a furry site doing furry things.

Even then it's usually drenched with cynicism and sarcasm. I _hate_ "furry words".


----------



## VoidBat (May 15, 2011)

"Furfag" is the most common and only term I use both on- and offline. 
I'm not even going to try to type out any other, fandom-based words since I know my keyboard would bite off my fingers if I did.


----------



## KatWarrior (May 15, 2011)

I've seen copy/pasted IM conversations with furries who used "furry language" for days of the week, such as "Fursday" (Thursday). I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 15, 2011)

I still don't think it's the worst. Not like we furs have made and learned an entire exclusive language. Yes, I'm looking at you Klingon.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> I still don't think it's the worst. Not like we furs have made and learned an entire exclusive language. Yes, I'm looking at you Klingon.


 At least Star Trek is awesome and you can laugh at the goofy nerds who speak Klingon

Furry words are just awful. You can't even laugh because they are so groan worthy most of the time. Well, except yiff. For some reason I find yiff a really funny word. It's even fun to say. :V


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 15, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least Star Trek is awesome and you can laugh at the goofy nerds who speak Klingon
> 
> Furry words are just awful. You can't even laugh because they are so groan worthy most of the time. Well, except yiff. For some reason I find yiff a really funny word. It's even fun to say. :V


 
Well you ARE a fox :V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2011)

Werecatdawn said:


> Well you ARE a fox :V


 It's true.

Stupid furries corrupting me.

I've already gone from not liking furries to making a character, and now I'm even starting to like fursuits. D:


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 16, 2011)

i agree, yiff is like orange, quirk, tad etc. they are just fun in the way they sound


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least Star Trek is awesome and you can laugh at the goofy nerds who speak Klingon
> 
> Furry words are just awful. You can't even laugh because they are so groan worthy most of the time. Well, except yiff. For some reason I find yiff a really funny word. It's even fun to say. :V


 
I've tried saying "yiff" out loud once.

I threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2011)

Icky said:


> I've tried saying "yiff" out loud once.
> 
> I threw up in my mouth.


 You might wanna go see a doctor if saying a goofy word makes you vomit. :V


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2011)

Icky said:


> I've tried saying "yiff" out loud once.
> 
> I threw up in my mouth.


 
The only time I've ever said yiff out loud was when I was trolling furries with my friends.

It was satisfying.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 16, 2011)

I've only used "yiff" once to mess with my roommate.

Let's put it this way, it wasn't really fun, just slightly awkward, not going to start bringing these words into use myself. They don't really mesh with my personality.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 16, 2011)

I just can't bring myself to use these words. I don't think I'll be taken seriously. However, there are times when they come in handy. Lets say when I am in skype and a majority of the people have no clue what furry is. If my furry friend asks what I'm looking at I can simply say, "yiff." It works a lot better then "furry porn," and no one is the wiser.

I do not yiff I have sex. My furry side only goes sexual when it comes to some of my art.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 16, 2011)

I hear "furfag" the most, followed by "yiff". I've heard "scritching", too (did I spell that correctly?)

I say yiff jokingly; I just can't take the word seriously. /immature


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> I hear "furfag" the most, followed by "yiff". I've heard "scritching", too (did I spell that correctly?)
> 
> I say yiff jokingly; I just can't take the word seriously. /immature


 Being able to take such a silly and stupid word seriously doesn't make you immature. It makes you normal.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 16, 2011)

Haha, thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## anero (May 16, 2011)

YEEF YIFF YAFF is pretty funny.

Basically, this fandom is a lot like W40k- everyone is a special butterfly in an extremely over the top and most of the time ridiculous setting. Just like in 40k, though, there are neckbeards who take it very seriously.


----------

